# A couple of creepy moon close-ups (Halloweens right around the corner)



## pathoulihan1 (Sep 18, 2011)

I love taking pictures of the moon, but I've really never experimented with the silhouette of objects (in this case, trees) in front of the moon. Now I can't wait to go out and try it some more. Please feel free to let me know what you think, I'd also like to try blending images with both the silhouetted objects and the moon in focus ( love the detailed craters).


----------



## pathoulihan1 (Sep 18, 2011)

Here's what the moon looked like that night in focus. I'm not sure about the second shot of the first set, but I think the first shot would look really good blended with a focused moon.


----------

